# Mosobo deep...



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

Some fish at my lfs are called mosobo deep - they are really pretty! They are bright orange (brighter than a red zebra which seem bland to me) with a dark blue stripe on the dorsal fin and the male who is just changing his color is orange with blue overlying and taking over.

The pictures I have seen on the internet show the females as plain yellow - I was just wondering if they are something new on the market? Could this have come from a different spot in the lake? I thought Mosobo was the location? If they are hybrid well they are very pretty! But the lfs says they don't have any hybrid fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

In some strains the females can be quite orange. Without a picture, I can't comment further.

Did you get your hybrid labs, from the LFS that doesn't sell hybrids?


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

No the labs came from the guy who sold me my aquarium on craigs list - it was a package deal I got the aquarium and 13 fry from him - which is also how I came by the accidental jaguar (in the orange bucket we transported them in he looked like a yellow) and my socolofi


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

I really like the orange and blue fish - I wonder if they will interbreed with the yellow labs - the yellow labs are lemon yellow with a black stripe on the dorsal fin

while the mosobo deep are bright orange with a dark blue stripe on the dorsal fin

I think if I find a good deal on a larger aquarium I may add a 4th group to my mix


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Msobo's are a very beautiful fish, but if you decided to get them, ensure you get a decent size group, at least four females... the males can be quite hard on the females.


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

thanks! Do you think it was misspelled on the tank? Should it be msobo no mosobo?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It should be msobo.... plenty of misspelling and misnaming in the aquarium hobby.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

I know where you are talking about Ruthie. But PM me the name of the store to be sure.

At any rate I can tell you the fish are genuine msobo. Unless you surprise me with another place they are. Fogel is right females can vary in orange intensity and the strain at that particular LFS is extremely bright orange. I have several of them myself here is a male.


----------



## Ruthiebaby88 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cool fish!


----------

